# Messages about suffering by Gavin Beers



## nick (Apr 28, 2014)

I listened to these two messages about suffering and found them very encouraging. It is something that effects us all at some point. The older I get, the realer this becomes.

The Problem of Suffering
God's Answer to Suffering​
Hope you find them helpful.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 28, 2014)

By an old friend of mine ...


----------

